# 2.00 a mile pay question



## joevegas (Sep 9, 2017)

if I drive uber will you know how much they are paying you per mile when you get the offer. I’m assuming to make 2.00 a mile driving you would have to have surge. Is that correct. My plan is to only take the best offers from grub hub, uber eats, and uber X. If I can average around 2.00 a mile on all 3, the math says I can make at least 25.00 an hour. What do you guys say.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I dont know about Uber Eats. I drive X and XL and I also do private rides (I have the local permits and commercial insurance. 

Until recently Uber X paid 75 cents a mile and 10 cents a minute per passenger mile in my market,. XL was 50% more. But recently Uber has made some changes and they now give us the dollar amount that we will be paid, ahead of the ride. But they dont tell us how they arrive at that number. They say its not just time and distance but includes other factors like distance to pick up and rider demand at the destination. Although I havent done any extensive analysis; At the end of the day. I dont think that there is a dimes worth of difference between the old way and the new way of calculating our pay. . I can pretty much count on a ride to pay me about a dollar per passenger mile (gross pay) What you net will be will be much less. How much less will depend on your expenses (gas, repairs, maintenance and depreciation) 
Dead miles obviously cut into that money significantly, dead miles have no income, only expenses

Bottom line I dont think that there is any chance hell that you will make $2/ mile (total miles)

Good Luck


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I drive XL, in my market it pays double what X pays and it's very very rare I make $2 a mile.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Take what you want and set it aside per mile.
Figure out what you need to actually operate that vehicle per mile.

Subtract the want from the need.


And grab a roll of toilet paper because you ain't going to have much but you'll have some shit left over.


----------



## GALO (12 mo ago)

LUX Lyft ( 1.80 per mi ) dont need to be a SUV, i do with my Tesla and also i qualify for Select !


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

oldfart said:


> Although I havent done any extensive analysis; At the end of the day. I dont think that there is a dimes worth of difference between the old way and the new way of calculating our pay.


TODAY.

Tomorrow is a different story.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I had an $8.00 surge on saturday get bumped up to $10.00 because of the distance and still didn't get $2.00 a mile.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

joevegas said:


> If I can average around 2.00 a mile on all 3, the math says I can make at least 25.00 an hour. What do you guys say.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

This is the perfect time for all driver to QUIT . 444 a gallon here. Uber .60 and .11 . This will earn a driver about 8 bucks an hour if you grind pax after pax. Lyft has some bonuses . 100 bucks for 25 rides and three rides get 15 dollars . Not to bad but its not worth it in my area . Even with the bonsues i expect to earn 16 an hour after fuel .
DD GH Ue may or may not be worth it . In my area its not worth it . I am in a big city detroit . 4 hours of sitting in your car earn 60 take home after fuel This is average . I have over 5000 food deliveries and over 4500 pax holes delivered so if your new and think i am full of shit go for it . Go lose money driving ! Gas is to high inflation on everything . Non tippers they do not have money to tip . .


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

GALO said:


> LUX Lyft ( 1.80 per mi ) dont need to be a SUV, i do with my Tesla and also i qualify for Select !


 Thats per passenger mile. I dont care how good you are, You gotta have some dead miles


----------



## UberHippie (Nov 4, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> This is the perfect time for all driver to QUIT . 444 a gallon here. Uber .60 and .11 . This will earn a driver about 8 bucks an hour if you grind pax after pax. Lyft has some bonuses . 100 bucks for 25 rides and three rides get 15 dollars . Not to bad but its not worth it in my area . Even with the bonsues i expect to earn 16 an hour after fuel .
> DD GH Ue may or may not be worth it . In my area its not worth it . I am in a big city detroit . 4 hours of sitting in your car earn 60 take home after fuel This is average . I have over 5000 food deliveries and over 4500 pax holes delivered so if your new and think i am full of shit go for it . Go lose money driving ! Gas is to high inflation on everything . Non tippers they do not have money to tip . .


----------



## UberHippie (Nov 4, 2018)

As you can see I made $65 hour on this night


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

joevegas said:


> if I drive uber will you know how much they are paying you per mile when you get the offer. I’m assuming to make 2.00 a mile driving you would have to have surge. Is that correct. My plan is to only take the best offers from grub hub, uber eats, and uber X. If I can average around 2.00 a mile on all 3, the math says I can make at least 25.00 an hour. What do you guys say.


2 dollars a mile for X is unlikely. You would need a consistent surge within a small area and the surge would have to remain and you would need them to be relatively short rides so you could hit it again and again. Instead of this bs where they "Pulse" a surge to attract you into an area then it goes. Good luck !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberHippie said:


> As you can see I made $65 hour on this night


Actually your overall gross was $60 an hour. However that's still inaccurate. How many miles did you drive during that 6.5 hrs? When did you sign up with Uber?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I made $1.54 a mile in 2020 and $2.14 a mile in 2021 doing Eats deliveries only. Its not happening this year with the new pricing policy. Good luck


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Talked to a guy who did weed delivery for a month - and quit as soon as he figured out what his per mile was. And, potheads don't tip.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Would you settle for a box of cloth masks that are proven useless instead? Maybe a nice glass sticker?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rampage said:


> Would you settle for a box of cloth masks that are proven useless instead? Maybe a nice glass sticker?


Can the sticker say 
"I ❤ Hookers and Cocaine"
On it?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Talked to a guy who did weed delivery for a month - and quit as soon as he figured out what his per mile was. And, potheads don't tip.


I'll bet if he quit worrying about miles 
and thought about it in 
Buds per hour he would
still be very happily driving....


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Can the sticker say
> "I ❤ Hookers and Cocaine"
> On it?


If your AR is as low as mine…It wouldn’t hurt!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'll bet if he quit worrying about miles
> and thought about it in
> Buds per hour he would
> still be very happily driving....


Like most of us, he needs $'s to live.
Also, where I live, the stuff almost grows wild.


----------



## tkman (Apr 13, 2020)

In Canada Ubereats is paying about 39c per Kilometer which is about 63c per mile. This is without tip however it includes Ubereats promotions and multiplier. Only way to get to $1/k or more is by tips.
If you can manage to get $2 per mile I will be astounded. 
Good luck


----------



## Dread dude (9 mo ago)

joevegas said:


> if I drive uber will you know how much they are paying you per mile when you get the offer. I’m assuming to make 2.00 a mile driving you would have to have surge. Is that correct. My plan is to only take the best offers from grub hub, uber eats, and uber X. If I can average around 2.00 a mile on all 3, the math says I can make at least 25.00 an hour. What do you guys say.


Greetings to you all. I drive u-eats in So. Cal One of the key factors in accepting a delivery is price, mileage of course. I look for a least $2.00 a mile, direction what part of town and time of day plays major role as well given commuter traffic is the worst….One of the threads posted mentioned auto expenses which is where or what can drain your profits if you’re not careful. One issues I have or noticed is how one trip let’s say was $9.00/5.0 miles. This is one I reject, the next one that comes might be $10.00/3 miles? So guess how I operate or respond. Damn the acceptance rate, ask me why? If acceptance rates are rising maybe Uber should look into why. Im sure theres research data that will result in a few simple answers


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

joevegas said:


> if I drive uber will you know how much they are paying you per mile when you get the offer. I’m assuming to make 2.00 a mile driving you would have to have surge. Is that correct. My plan is to only take the best offers from grub hub, uber eats, and uber X. If I can average around 2.00 a mile on all 3, the math says I can make at least 25.00 an hour. What do you guys say.


Costs .72 cents a mile now, this includes insurance, phone and taxes. (IRS vehicle alone is now .62 a mile). Driver needs to make .20 cents an ODOMETER mile or better to make a profit and continue, savings towards replacement vehicles Less and one is burning out their present vehicle and will soon be broke.

Simple formula, set ones odometer trip meter and at the end of the day the total rideshare amount, including tips, should exceed the trip meter amount. If not your doing it wrong. If you can't adjust, then find a real job before your becoming an Uber rider instead of a driver.


joevegas said:


> if I drive uber will you know how much they are paying you per mile when you get the offer. I’m assuming to make 2.00 a mile driving you would have to have surge. Is that correct. My plan is to only take the best offers from grub hub, uber eats, and uber X. If I can average around 2.00 a mile on all 3, the math says I can make at least 25.00 an hour. What do you guys say.


Costs .72 cents a mile now to operate, this includes insurance, phone and taxes. (IRS vehicle tax credit alone is now .62 a mile). Driver needs to make .20 cents an ODOMETER mile or better to make a profit and continue, savings towards replacement vehicles Less and one is burning out their present vehicle and will soon be broke.

Using the rider app, enter top and bottom locations in an area your considering Ubering in, obviously near your home is best. Select your type of vehicle, then before "confirm pickup" select the little "I" in a black circle, it gives the fare breakdown. Your looking at the per mile cost, which you'll roughly get about 70% + 10 cents (for time) per mile. 

If your going to make $2 a mile or better that's good. Pays for your return to a hotspot.

If $1 or so it's ridesharing meaning your going to do small trips in a limited area so your doubling back, stop after dropoff and wait for another trip. no long trips unless it's back to your house or to where you want to go unless you negotiate something with the customer like a huge tip because it won't pay for your run back and the odds are you getting a long run back in the opposite direction or a bunch of little ones is impossible.

If you're getting anything less than a dollar a mile I'd say forget it. Unless it pays for itself in you're going to get a good tip out of it

Simple formula, set ones odometer trip meter and at the end of the day the total rideshare amount, including tips, should exceed the trip meter amount. If not your doing it wrong. If you can't adjust, then find a real job before your becoming an Uber rider instead of a driver.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Would you settle for a box of cloth masks that are proven useless instead?


They're not a substitute for toilet paper.


----------



## hypotheticallySpeaking (Feb 6, 2018)

i doubt you can do $2/mile. i drive very sparingly, like 10 hours/month or something, and i only average $1.3/mile. maybe you could hit like $1.5/mile idk but i doubt $2.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Talked to a guy who did weed delivery for a month - and quit as soon as he figured out what his per mile was. And, potheads don't tip.


I always tip my weed guy.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

hypotheticallySpeaking said:


> i doubt you can do $2/mile. i drive very sparingly, like 10 hours/month or something, and i only average $1.3/mile. maybe you could hit like $1.5/mile idk but i doubt $2.


I charge $2.40 a mile and after all dead miles are considered i'm barely at $1.25-1.50 per all driven miles.


----------

